# Suppression de tous mes mails sur hotmail



## paolo_lito (31 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Quel surprise ce matin au boulot, j'ouvre hotmail et là je constate que tous mes mails ont disparu, bon je ne panique pas encore et je me souviens avoir consulté mes mails hier sur l'application  Mail de mon Imac .

Quelques recherches sur les forums et j'apprends que il existe une option"Après récupération , supprimer la copie du serveur " .
Comme je ne suis pas chez moi, je ne peux malheureusement pas vérifier. 
Donc voici ma question :  

quel sont les valeurs par défaut de ce paramètre  ? comme je n' y ai encore  jamais touché.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Toximityx (31 Août 2010)

En gros pour faire simple.. tu as utiliser la fonction qui permet de rapatrier sur ton iMac tous tes e-mails et tu as touts supprimés sur le serveur distance ici m.hotmail.com

Depuis hier Hotmail à ouvert l'Exchange qui permet de faire une sychro à deux sens de ton iPhone / iPad ou autres appareils utilisant l'exchange sur m.hotmail.fr.


----------



## paolo_lito (31 Août 2010)

Le problème est que je n'ai rien fait, ni modifié d'option dans les paramètres.


----------



## Toximityx (31 Août 2010)

paolo_lito a dit:


> Le problème est que je n'ai rien fait, ni modifié d'option dans les paramètres.



Tu avais laissé cocher supprimé les messages sur le serveur ?


----------



## paolo_lito (31 Août 2010)

je ne savais même pas que cette option existait.

tu connais la valeur par défaut de ce paramètre ?


----------



## Toximityx (31 Août 2010)

Aucune idée, mais je ne crois pas que cette fonction est activée de base, car elle est assez dangereuse et pourrait amener à un cas comme tu l'es actuellement..


----------



## paolo_lito (31 Août 2010)

si c'est le cas  ca très serait embêtant .


----------



## Toximityx (31 Août 2010)

La seule solution qu'il te reste est d'envoyer tous les e-mails de ton iMac sur ton adresse @Hotmail.fr...


----------



## gel_hydroalcoolique (31 Août 2010)

En même temps, Mail est peu dissert sur ce qu'il fait. Hier je l'ai lancé, j'ai renseigné mon identifiant GMail, mon password et tout seul monsieur s'est permis de rapatrier plein de messages. Comme j'ai craint pour mes mails (rapatriement avec suppression sur le serveur), j'ai fissa fissa fait Pomme-Q et virer le répertoire Mail de mon HomeDir...

Oui je suis comme cela. Alors pour le coup, Mail == Mauvais feeling et j'attends une confirmation réelle et sérieuse avant de l'ouvrir de nouveau et lui autoriser de rapatrier les mails.


----------



## Toximityx (31 Août 2010)

Le mieux que tu puisses faire si tu as vraiment peur est de désactiver l'Airport ou le réseau Ethernet et la tu peux ouvrir mail sans soucis, car aucune connexion internet ne pourra être établie..


----------



## gel_hydroalcoolique (31 Août 2010)

Utilité ?


----------



## paolo_lito (1 Septembre 2010)

voila, l'option ""Après récupération , supprimer la copie du serveur " était bien coché par de faut avec comme valeur 1 semaine. mes courriers sont bien dans l'application Mail mais plus dans hotmail.

je n'ai rien perdu c'est le principal.


----------

